# More Decoys For Sale



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

5 GH Honker floaters. $75


New, Mojo Wing Thang- $12
Texas Rigging Line-$10


Really want to get this stuff out of my garage, not being used. PM with offers. Located In PC.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not really in a position to go to park city any time soon, but if you're willing to meet in the salt lake valley I'd be interested in the duck shells. Send me a pm if that might be an option.


----------

